# Mobile Spring Lever Machine 1 group or 2



## maxjunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am setting up a pop-up mobile coffee van (not a full catering/coffee van more a kit of parts in a van) this summer and I'm looking into spring lever machines for this.

I'll be honest, I am very new to this, I have done some training on a semi-auto machine. But I am looking for a dual fuel spring lever machine so I can power it with gas. I am planning to get it early so I can do as much practice/learning on it as possible.

I am really impressed with the Londinium machines, but they are quite expensive. I would be able to justify it more if it was only the single group version but then I fear I may need the double?

This will be a pop up for the summer (and could be used in the future on locations and further pop ups) but the business will move to a location next year when we will switch to a semi-auto machine. Hence my reluctance to pay a huge amount of money.

I have also looked at the Astoria Rapallo, Fracino Retro, Bezzera B2000AL and Izzo Pompei but the Londinium II seems to stand out among them.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards

Max Burgess


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hands down the best machine in that group is the L2, you could get a feel for what the quality of the shots would be like by trying out an L1, loads of people on here that have them and that are really giving and helpful.

There are basically three groups that are made for levers, all made at the same factory but all producing different results in he cup, The Londinium group is the more expensive of these three and pro uses fantastic shots time after time. I have not had the pleasure of using an L2 yet but can assure the shots that I and other L1 users acheive ar knockout.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have an l1 and paired with right grinder , skillz , and fresh beans you won't find a better shot produced in that list of machines , for taste it the cup ,pleasure to use , and rock sold consistency of temp and shot , I think it's up he here with the best .

I'm up north in lancashire , if you need a demo let me know . There are a few of us lever heads scattered around , so let us know where you are. .


----------



## maxjunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I really want the Londinium but I am unsure of the initial demand and obviously the price of the L2. What has been suggested is to get an L1 and see how it goes and then add another L1 if the demand is high. Is this practical? I guess if one were to break I would still have a backup and could be more flexible! Thoughts?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Two l1s is an absolutely viable option, not sure you can run them on gas though


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a bad feeling that the LII duel fuel was discontinued, you may have to clarify this with Reiss at Londinium (I could be wrong). If available, I suspect it is probably the best in it's class. If you had a one group could you supply it with 240v? Reiss is really helpful so give him an email for advice.

The Astoria's are really common on mobile vans (where I am at least), so you could probably get one second hand and sell it on for a similar price in future if it is well maintained and looked after. I haven't actually used one so can't comment on quality, but paired with good beans and a good grinder you should be ok.

On either here or Home Barista there is someone who owns an Izzo Pompei, I've never heard mention of them anywhere else! Certainly a few people here have automatic Izzo machines and are happy.

I guess it kind of depends how much use the machine will have, and how you will power it all?

It's great that you want to do lots of training but please please please check out some of the fresh bean suppliers on the beans subforum and give them a go. Nothing would be worse than a Londinium II with stale beans form a poor roaster going through it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

There's a small coffee van that has a pitch outside the train station here and she has a dual fuel Fracino Lever machine a 2 group Retro and that seems to work very well for her even at busy commuter times. She makes a decent shot of espresso as well, almost as good as mine lol.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a great deal on a Fracino Retro! Give me a shout and we'll see what we can do

Andy


----------



## VWCafe (Jul 31, 2013)

Ha ha. What a coincidence. You are trying to buy a dual fuel lever machine and just 5 mins ago I posted a request for someone to value my Astoria AL2 duel fuel lever machine as I need to sell it. Let me know if you are interested. I have put up a vid tonight. See below. Best wishes. Good luck with the venture. ps I have a couple of decent grinders I am getting shut of too. May keep them but if you are desparate I may part with one. They are high end pro mazzer and fracino though.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

wow that is a coincidence!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

VWCafe said:



> Ha ha. What a coincidence. You are trying to buy a dual fuel lever machine and just 5 mins ago I posted a request for someone to value my Astoria AL2 duel fuel lever machine as I need to sell it. Let me know if you are interested. I have put up a vid tonight. See below. Best wishes. Good luck with the venture. ps I have a couple of decent grinders I am getting shut of too. May keep them but if you are desparate I may part with one. They are high end pro mazzer and fracino though.


Hi if your intending to sell any item through the forum , then please look through the sales guidelines ( sticky in the for sale thread ) and post an advert.

Reminder any sales conducted outside of the sale threads, are not open to any meditation from the site if needed.

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just when you thought you had got away with it, a Mod pops up......LOL


----------

